# Verbindung Fireline + Fluorocarbon-Vorfach



## Herling (25. Oktober 2005)

Moin Moin,

wer kennt eine gute Verbindung zwischen 12er-Fireline (Hauptschnur) und einem Stück Fluorocarbon (0,33mm-Vanish), welches ich in einer Länge von ca. 1-1,5 Metern quasi als Vorfach vor den Blinker vorschalten möchte?

Blut-, Chirugen- und andere mir bekannte Knoten habe ich alle versucht, funzen aber nicht bzw. reissen beim Härtetest garantiert an dieser Stelle durch, weil die Fireline das Fluo vermutlich durchschneidet.

Pitzlbauerringe, kleinste No-Knots und andere Metallverbindungen hab ich alle schon ausprobiert, es rappelt aber irgendwie häßlich beim Werfen, wenn man die Verbindung versehentlich durch den Spitzenring mit einkurbelt hat, was besonders in der Dunkelheit gerne mal passiert.

Wer weiß Rat bzw. verrrät mir DEN Top-Knoten?

Gruß Henning


----------



## spin-paule (25. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Verbindung Fireline + Fluorocarbon-Vorfach*

High Henning,
habe auch lange nach einem guten Knoten gesucht. Habe diesen Stren-Knoten (siehe Anhang) gefunden und getestet und für gut befunden. Auch der J-Knoten soll´s bringen, hab´ ich allerdings noch nicht getestet.
Gruß,
Spin-Paule


----------



## Hummer (25. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Verbindung Fireline + Fluorocarbon-Vorfach*

Uni-to-Uni-Knoten oder Albright-Knoten. Ich glaube nicht, dass die Fireline das Fluocarbon durchgeschnitten hat, die Fireline neigt eher dazu, sich selbst durchzuschneiden.

Petri

Hummer


----------



## MFGI (25. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Verbindung Fireline + Fluorocarbon-Vorfach*



			
				Hummer schrieb:
			
		

> Uni-to-Uni-Knoten oder Albright-Knoten. Ich glaube nicht, dass die Fireline das Fluocarbon durchgeschnitten hat, die Fireline neigt eher dazu, sich selbst durchzuschneiden.



Ist leider wirklich so, die 12er schneidet monofil durch, funzt aber ab der 15er Fireline (ich fische auf Meerforelle immer monofil vorweg).


----------



## heinzrch (25. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Verbindung Fireline + Fluorocarbon-Vorfach*

hab auch die Erfahrung, daß die fireline das mono durchschneidet, besser is es, die fireline doppelt zu nehmen, das nimmt ihr etwas die "Schneidigkeit".
Ich schwör  allerdings z.Zt. auf die Profi-Blinker Schnurverbinder sowohl für mono-fireline als auch Stahl-fireline. Ich zieh immer ein Stück 2mm Gummi-Schlauch über den Schnurverbinder, dann klappert nix, wenn du mal nachts gegen den Endring stößt....


----------



## Hummer (25. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Verbindung Fireline + Fluorocarbon-Vorfach*

Mmh, mit den oben von mir genannten Knoten hatte ich dieses Problem bisher nicht. Bei einem Hänger riss grundsätzlich der Knoten am Karabiner, der Verbindungsknoten zwischen Fireline und Fluo hielt stand.

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Main-Schleuse (25. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Verbindung Fireline + Fluorocarbon-Vorfach*

Hi,

habe mir einen Schnurtester von Waku zugelegt.
Der geht Ultra genau. Mein Problem war genau das gleiche.
Fireline mit Fluocarbon zu verbinden. Hab so ziemlich jeden Knoten den ich kenne und genannt bekommen habe versucht und anschließend getestet.
Alle waren sehr ernüchternd.
Deutlich bestes Ergebnis war mit "No Knot"-verbindern. 
Die gibt es zum Glück auch ganz klein so das es nicht so arg stört.


----------



## Franky (25. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Verbindung Fireline + Fluorocarbon-Vorfach*

Hmm - ich konnte mit dem Albrightknoten für 12er Fireline und 0,25mm Fluorcarbon (von Exori) keine großartige Beeinträchtigung feststellen. 4 kg bei 4,4 kg Tragkraft vom Monofil...


----------



## Herling (25. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Verbindung Fireline + Fluorocarbon-Vorfach*

Hab die beiden von "Spin-Paule" angepriesenen Knoten gleich mal zu Hause getestet, weil ich die überhaupt noch nicht kannte:

- der sogenante "Stren-Knoten" riss/schnitt bei Belastung das Fluorocarbon genau so durch wie der handelsübliche  "Albright", obwohl ich ihn mehrfach sauber und sorgsam gebunden hatte :r. 

- der "J-Knot" sah in der Beschreibung ziemlich einfach aus und ich hatte zunächst arge Bedenken, dass der tatsächlich hält. 
Aber dann das verblüffende Ergebnis, nachdem ich alle praxisnahen Tests (einfache Belastung mit Gewichten, stumpfes und brutales Reißen wie bei einem Hänger etc.) durchgeführt hatte: Das Teil funzt genial, die Schnur reißt überall, aber nicht am Knoten! :m

Danke für alle Tips


----------



## Kalex (25. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Verbindung Fireline + Fluorocarbon-Vorfach*

Mein Tipp:
Ich fische auch Geflochtene und FC mit einem Blutknoten. Ich habe bei Hänger selten Probleme diese auch mit Gewalt zu lösen. Ich habe aber eine Vorfachlänge die min. 3 Wicklungen noch auf der Rolle hat. So bekommt der Knoten beim Auswurf keine Belastung ab. Vielleicht ist das eine Lösung, das dem Knoten mehr Lebensdauer gibt. Ausserdem ist die Pufferung noch wesentlich besser.


----------



## platfisch7000 (25. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Verbindung Fireline + Fluorocarbon-Vorfach*

Albright-Knoten!!!!!!!
Der ist super dafür!Noch keine Probleme damit gehabt!
Viele (Friedfisch) Profi's (z.b.Michael Schloegl)schalten ein 10m Monostück,als 
Puffer,beim Feederfischen vor und die machen es mit dem Albright-Knoten!
Ein Blutknoten bühst bis zu 48% der Tragkraft ein!
MfG Plattfisch!


----------



## Main-Schleuse (25. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Verbindung Fireline + Fluorocarbon-Vorfach*

@Franky
das wäre ein akzeptables Ergebnis nur 9% Verlust


----------



## Kalex (25. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Verbindung Fireline + Fluorocarbon-Vorfach*

Den Albright teste ich morgen. Bin gespannt!


----------



## spin-paule (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Verbindung Fireline + Fluorocarbon-Vorfach*

Hmmm , schon seltsam, wie unterschiedlich die Ergebnisse sind. Also den *Blutknoten* binde ich ständig (wegen verjüngtem Vorfach) aber nach zig Versuche habe ich es aufgegeben Geflecht und FC damit verbinden zu wollen. Es reißt bzw schneidet nach jeder Zugprobe ein. Vielleicht mache ich dabei immer einen Fehler...


----------



## Ullov Löns (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Verbindung Fireline + Fluorocarbon-Vorfach*



			
				Kalex schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Tipp:
> Ich fische auch Geflochtene und FC mit einem Blutknoten. Ich habe bei Hänger selten Probleme diese auch mit Gewalt zu lösen. Ich habe aber eine Vorfachlänge die min. 3 Wicklungen noch auf der Rolle hat. So bekommt der Knoten beim Auswurf keine Belastung ab. Vielleicht ist das eine Lösung, das dem Knoten mehr Lebensdauer gibt. Ausserdem ist die Pufferung noch wesentlich besser.


 
Stört das nicht beim Werfen, wenn der Knoten auf der Spule ist?
Ich meine, ob die Schnur nicht dran Hängen bleibt?
Ansonsten wäre das ja genial.

TL Uli


----------



## goeddoek (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Verbindung Fireline + Fluorocarbon-Vorfach*

Moin |wavey: 

Den J-Knot habe ich auch mal ausprobiert. Finde, der funktioniert gut. Was ich mich nur Frage: Wieso sollte man beim Spinnfischen ein Fluovorfach direkt mit der Hauptschnur verbinden?

Ich mach das so, dass ich an die Hauptschnur ( geflochten) mit einem doppelten Clinchknoten einen kleinen Wirbel knote. An den wird (auch mit Clinchknoten das ca. 2 m Vorfach geknotet wird. Bei eine 3 m langen Mefo-Rute kann man den Wirbel fast nicht durch den Spitzenring ziehen, weil der Köder auf "der richtigen Höhe" hängt. Bei einem längeren Vorfach funktioniert das natürlich nicht.
Habe ich bisher aber auch nicht benötigt.


----------



## spin-paule (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Verbindung Fireline + Fluorocarbon-Vorfach*

Moin Georg,
also beim Jerken auf Zander bevorzuge ich geflochtene Schnur, da diese, auch auf größere Distanz, wegen der geringeren Dehnung, einen wesentlich direkteren Kontakt zum Shad bietet als Mono. Bleibe ich aber (ich fische am hessischen Rhein) am Grund/Steinpackung hängen, so taugt die Geflochtene nichts und reisst bei einem Bruchteil der angegebenen Tragkraft. Schalte ich jedoch ein FC-Vorfach davor, dann habe ich bessere Chancen den Hänger zu lösen. Verbinde ich nun das Vorfach mittels eines Wirbels mit der Hauptschnur, so besteht die, wenn auch geringe Gefahr, dass sich der Wirbel zwischen die Steine klemmt und der o.a. Vorteil des FC dann futsch ist. 
Es mag vielleicht erbsenzählerisch wirken, aber das ist der Grund warum ich beim Zanderjerken Geflecht und FC vorzugsweise ohne Wirbel verbinde.
Gruß,
Paul


----------



## pinki (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Verbindung Fireline + Fluorocarbon-Vorfach*

http://www.lutz-huelsse.de/themen/angelgeraete/schnur/schnur_text/knoten/mono-geflecht-2.htm

gute seite für knoten http://www.angelknotenpage.de/


----------



## magnus12 (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Verbindung Fireline + Fluorocarbon-Vorfach*

Da ich ziemlich viel durchwechsel (Spinn- ohne Springer, mit Springer, Spiro, Spiro - Wurm) habe ich F-C Vorfächer immer aufgewickelt in der Tasche und schlaufe die einfach ein (3fache hausfrauenschlaufe Geflechtseite)

beim Abbauen schneide ich das Geflecht ab, dadurch habe ich automatisch einen steten Austausch der letzten Meter. 
Das Vorfach mit dem hübschen Pörfäktschn Loop bleibt ganz. 

allerdings sind meine Vorfächer nur 50-100 cm lang. 

Gruß

Frank|wavey:


----------



## Reverend Mefo (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Verbindung Fireline + Fluorocarbon-Vorfach*

Ich nehme eigentlich immer den doppelten Grinner, der hält bombenfest.

Insbesondere bei alter Fireline ist es wichtig, beim Zuziehen des Knotens die Verbindung feucht zu halten, dann rutscht es besser und es reisst nichts. Danach unbedingt einen Härtetest durchführen. Wenn der Knoten diesen übersteht, reisst irgendwann die Fireline wegen Ermüdung, allerdings nach meiner Erfahrung nicht am Grinner Knoten.

Gruß,

Reverend Mefo |bla:


----------



## Zacharias Zander (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Verbindung Fireline + Fluorocarbon-Vorfach*

100 Punkte für den Reverend !!!


----------

